# Pacific Surfliner Observation Cars?



## Alfred (Jan 8, 2020)

I know that the Surfliner doesn't usually have observation cars (i.e. the kind with the double-windows on the 2nd level). However, I've heard on the train people asking if there is one, and just today saw a Surfliner (think it may be #782 if the train tracking website is correct) with one Charger locomotive, some Surfliner cars (in Blue/White/Grey) at least one California Car (in Blue/Gold/Grey), and what appeared to be one Superliner observation car.

I'd like to ride on a Surfliner with an observation car, if possible. Does anyone know if there's any way to be certain if a train would have an Observation car?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 8, 2020)

Superliner sightseer cars are not regularly scheduled to run on the Surfliners. I'm not sure why one would be in the consist.


----------



## desertflyer (Jan 8, 2020)

It happens sometimes we they need a cafe car and don't have another option.

Here is one example I found from 2018:


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 8, 2020)

There is occasionally a sightseer lounge car on a Surfliner set. I've ridden on it three times (1 time planned, 2 times unplanned but on the same trainset on the same day). The Pacific Surfliner Twitter used to announce it as "Train xxxx has no Wi-Fi today" meaning that the lounge car replaced the regular coach/cafe, which I figured out because I saw Surfliners go by regularly at that time. Recently I haven't seen them say it though, which means they probably fixed it. The last time I rode it was only 2 months ago, so they've kept it around.


----------



## nti1094 (Jan 10, 2020)

While sitting in my hotel room in Burbank the day after Christmas waiting for the grapevine to re-open so I could complete the last leg of my trip, I caught a glimpse of a northbound surfliner flying by and I’m almost certain it had a sightseer lounge in the consist.


----------



## hmy1 (Jan 11, 2020)

In another thread last year I asked why there is more long distance equipment subbing in on the Surfliners lately, but nobody really knew why. I am still seeing them quite regularly.

Anyway, I just reached my destination after having gotten off 785 tonight (Friday 1/10). This trainset has the long distance lounge car subbing in for the cafe car and a reconfigured Superliner in California colors as car #5. The wrap-around windows were spectacular for viewing the sunset over the ocean and the full moon rising over the hills and mountains.

This trainset should return tomorrow morning (Saturday 1/11) as 768.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 11, 2020)

Superliner Sightseer Lounge cars occasionally make an appearance in Pacific Surfliner trains (in place of their usual Coach/Cafe). More common is the use of Superliner coach car (Business Class) and an occasional blue/yellow "California" car in the consist. My daily observation of this in the "early bird" #759 while I'm waiting for my Metrolink commute into LAX.


----------



## hmy1 (Jan 12, 2020)

FYI I reached my destination on the exact same trainset on 774 this afternoon (Sunday 1/12). Normally this trainset returns as 785 but I'm not sure if the modified schedule due to rail construction affects this or not.


----------

